# Federal to State/Local PD



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Just wondering if there are any Police Departments in the Northeast that take lateral transfers from a Federal Agency.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

All of the mass departments that are looking for "transfers" require Mass's Municipal Academy Cert. 
The MPTC will accept some other state's training, and issue the OK as being reciprocated. Head over to http://www.mass.gov/mptc/ and email someone, asking if the training received as a fed can be transferred. While FBI may be able to, I doubt being a TSA Screener qualifies....


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey USBP, the MPTC does not recognize the USBP academy. I had inquired with them recently just for grins to see what options I had when I retired. I also have the Mass academy, but since I have been out of a Mass municipal agency for over five years, they told me I would have to repeat the Mass academy, which ain't gonna happen...


----------

